# Tutoriel Applescript ?



## Mac iMesser (30 Mars 2005)

Connaissez-vous un (bon) tutoriel Applescript ?
- sur le Web ?
- dans un livre (en français de préférence) ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Kartof (30 Mars 2005)

http://applescript.pratique.online.fr
http://homepage.mac.com/iscript.fr


----------



## Mac iMesser (30 Mars 2005)

Je fais un peu les questions et les réponses, mais j'ai trouvé un (un seul pour l'instant) ouvrage (en français) consacré à AppleScript :
Il s'agit de *AppleScript, Guide visuel et pratique* de Jesse Feiler, paru en 2003  chez Peachpit Press. L'ouvrage est adapté à la version Jaguar de Mac OS X. 

J'en ai lu (feuilleté serait plus juste) une cinquantaine de pages. Comme souvent, l'auteur s'éparpille en des considérations aussi nombreuses que variées et le thème est un peu superficiellement traité. Enfin, c'est une première impression. D'un autre côté, je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre... Faute de grive...


----------



## FredoMkb (31 Mars 2005)

Salut 


			
				Mac iMesser a dit:
			
		

> ... *AppleScript, Guide visuel et pratique* de Jesse Feiler


Informatif, mais pas très pratique, excellent pour potasser dans le metro, mais assez pauvre pour apprendre devant l'écran (c'est juste mon avis)...



			
				Mac iMesser a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre...


Une des meilleurs adresses pour les ouvrages techniques et d'informatique : Librairie Eyrolles...

Et un très bon ouvrage de référence en français, mais qui date un peu malheureusement :  Applescript in a Nutshell 

Sinon, côté web, l'excellentissime : AppleScript de A à Z, du copain Didier 

Par ailleurs, pour la documentation officielle traduite en français, une seule adresse : Traductions francophones d'AppleScript, du génial Nicolas 

Et pour mieux explorer les particularités d'AppleScript et des applications scriptables, une somme monumentale de travail réalisé par Gwénaël : Le Scripteur 

D'autres pistes par ici : Les AS de l'année (certains liens sont morts, mais la plupart restent encore valables)

Voilô, bonne découverte


----------



## onilov (31 Mars 2005)

Je pense qu'ici ici tu trouvera des chose intéréssantes...


----------



## Kartof (31 Mars 2005)

onilov a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'ici ici tu trouvera des chose intéréssantes...


 je l'ai cité en haut


----------



## onilov (1 Avril 2005)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai cité en haut


Ah, bon désolé...  :rose:


----------



## jannold2 (27 Juillet 2008)

http://bleezworld.free.fr/applescript.php est pas mal non plus


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/apprendre-applescript-121660.html


----------



## jannold2 (28 Mai 2011)

bleezworld n'existe plus, il a été remplacé par
tutoriel applescript


----------

